# N E Body know if this is good? cheap BL pack



## circuitfxr (Sep 26, 2001)

I came across this on e-bay. I haven't seen any other brushless packages for less than $120.00. This is only 82.00 and includes 9T motor, ESC, and program card. Would like to know if anybody on here has any info about this.
All input is greatly appreciated. Thanks.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...%2BIA&itu=IA%2BUCI%2BMRU-220%2BUA&otn=4&ps=41


----------



## only oval (Jan 9, 2009)

I would be a little afraid to ordering from that supplier. If you read the entire page under shipping it said that it would be listed as "GFIT" under 10 US dollars. I assume this means GIFT on the customs papers. If they are doing this it makes me wonder just how legimitate they really are. Product may or may not be as advertised either. Just my opinion.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Check out the systems at RC Mart. Just a bit more in price but RC Mart has been around for awhile. I use them sometimes for different stuff I can't get elsewhere.

http://www.rcmart.com/catalog/motor-brushless-c-293_1301.html


----------



## jgullo53 (Jun 26, 2008)

ya, that might b a lil sketchy, deff go to Towerhobbies or RCmart, u will b happier if u spend a few extra dollars and have something last a lil longer than 3 months...


----------



## circuitfxr (Sep 26, 2001)

Thanks guys....I had the same feelings but couldn't let go of the cheaper price tag. LOL


----------



## traxxas_trucks (Dec 16, 2008)

If it sounds to good to be true it usually is Another thing you can try is the novak havoc systems they are made buy an excelent company and you could get a BL system for around $150:thumbsup:


----------



## wickedjester (Dec 9, 2008)

ive had mine in the xxxt for 6 months with no problems they are the same company that make the venom and speed passion speed controls


----------



## SLASH4 (Aug 6, 2008)

*its worth the price*

i also have one run it in a mod t4 it works fine its just a knock off and gift tag is to get thru customs thats all if it didnt have it it may never make it to you


----------



## desidriver (Apr 10, 2009)

well, i asked this supplier a few question about this deal, he never answered me, thats why its lil fishy to do business with bulk verkauf( Bulk-Sale in English)
but thats true, they mark items as Gifts, jus to get off from the Chinese customs and all, but at least they should answer, when inquired .....
try this one out
http://cgi.ebay.de/eZRun-Brushless-...14&_trkparms=72:1229|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318
i guess they all same kinda similarity in them ,,,but who know what that really is or how that is, I want to have some speed like 70kmh+.....
do you think, its possible with this motor to get this kinda high speed?

chk this out as well
http://www.haertle.de/rc+modellbau/motoren/lrp+57772+hpi+challenge+17+t+motor.html

let me know, if you decide sumthin?
one


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

desidriver said:


> well, i asked this supplier a few question about this deal, he never answered me, thats why its lil fishy to do business with bulk verkauf( Bulk-Sale in English)
> but thats true, they mark items as Gifts, jus to get off from the Chinese customs and all, but at least they should answer, when inquired .....
> try this one out
> http://cgi.ebay.de/eZRun-Brushless-Motor-35A-ESC-System-9T-RC-Car-Truck-DD_W0QQitemZ140312566743QQcmdZViewItemQQptZRC_Modellbau?hash=item140312566743&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1229%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318
> ...


The first one says it's "similar to 9 turn brushed motor", so it's not telling you what the motor really is. The 35A rating of the speed control is fairly low, but probably good enough for a mild brushless motor. I'd be surprised if it's really as fast as a 9T brushed motor. The second item you listed is a 17-turn brushed motor, which would be a little faster than a 13.5T brushless (at least until the brushes & comm. wore out).


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

I ordered a package from this seller on the 7th, and it arrived today (the 22nd). I bought the 60A sensored model with a 5.5 turn motor. Here's what I've noticed so far:

Positive things:
It seems to be well built.
The motor is very similar to an Orion or early Trinity (has the same red "ring" on the end of the rotor)
The fan on the ESC looks more durable than Novak's (sorry, Charlie)
The ESC can run sensored or sensorless.
The instructions are well written, with very few "translation" issues.

Negative things:
The motor's output bearing is not the large 3/16" one other brands have switched to (probably a minor issue).
They didn't include the sensor wire.
The instructions don't cover how to use the programming unit (but it's not hard to figure out).

Other things:
It's size is EXACTLY the same as a Novak GTB. The wires and connectors are in identical locations (but the circuit boards are not the same). Apparently China shoots any lawyers that suggest that copying someone else's product is wrong....

It seems to be pretty fast, but it's hard to tell today (45 degrees and rained earlier) due to a serious lack of traction on the street. Hopefully I'll get a chance to try it at this weekend's race.


----------



## desidriver (Apr 10, 2009)

hi kevinm, 
what seller do you mean? can you give me a link or a website, please...
and do post how fast does your truck or car run now?
i'll be waiting


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

From "bulk-verkauf" seller on ebay (the link that started this discussion).


----------

